# SkyRaider Kernels?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have tried to use the imo lean kernels (multiple versions) and whenever I go into terminal and type and su and then st it says "not found"...what is going on??


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

it wont work if you have the newest version of terminal they changed something in it

try terminal ide from market it will work in that one


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

if you don't get it working too well or find the performance lacking I suggest Ziggy Kernel 091311 its a beast of a kernel for sense roms and everything can be controlled from "no frills CPU " from market

http://db.tt/St8EP5TU

or "incredicontrol "

both are great apps both free and easy to use


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> it wont work if you have the newest version of terminal they changed something in it
> 
> try terminal ide from market it will work in that one


Terminal IDE works well, and will work as-is for speedtweak, but is a larger app than android terminal emulator (multi-terminal capability is nice, but I don't use it).

The initial command in the recent versions of Jack palevich's android terminal emulator was changed such that the commands don't direct to the default install location of the speedtweak script as they did before the changes to the app...

In Terminal Emulator, change: Menu > More > Preferences > Initial Command to:

export PATH=/data/local/bin:sbin:$PATH

Then close the current window and the app and once you open it again, you can run the speedtweak scripts as intended.

Also, with the speedtweak script, you can use option 13 to delete the min. Frequency, Max. Frequency, and governor settings from init. D, such that you can control leankernel with skyraider settings or any of the apps dereaper mentioned without issue.

And yes, ziggy's kernels for sense roms are ridiculously awesome... I agree.

Hope that helps...


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

lol I knew there was a fix but didn't know it so just threw out different options









thanks quick


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> it wont work if you have the newest version of terminal they changed something in it
> 
> try terminal ide from market it will work in that one


sweet thanks! thats weird that the other ones didn't work


----------

